# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  hola

## tinchotoc

hola soy tinchotoc nuevo en el foro y en el tema de la magia
ya aprendi unos cuantos trucos pero me gustaria saber bien de que se trata la carta ambiciosa

----------


## AHC

Hola tinchotoc 

Este tema en particular fue tratado en un sin numero de hilos en el foro.
Usá el Buscador y encontrarás muchisima información al respecto sobre este juego.

Igualmente sería bueno conocerte un poco mejor mediante un Post que podes crear en Nuevos Miembros con tu historia y conocimientos magicos.

Cierro

Saludos
AHC

----------

